# Rhapsody



## Feed The Ravens (Nov 10, 2005)

Rhapsody is a band, for those of you who don't know, who write their lyrics based off fantasy books. I love their lyrics just as much as I love their unique symphany/metal intrumentals. So I was wondering if any of you knew if there were English versions of the books they play about, and if so, what they were. I realise it's a long shot as they are an Itallian band


----------



## Feed The Ravens (Nov 10, 2005)

sorry for the double post, I forgot to subscribe.


----------



## Hodge (Nov 10, 2005)

Rhapsody doesn't write their lyrics from books. They came up with that storyline all on their own, although it's terribly cliché. That's the thing about power metal: the lyrics suck, but if done right, the music can be incredible. Rhapsody's lyrics are the cheesiest of the cheesy, but their music is also the most epic of the epic (and Luca Turilli is a pretty damn good guitarist).


----------



## Feed The Ravens (Nov 11, 2005)

I was confused by the "all the lyrics, narrations, _and The Dark Secret Saga_" in the credits to one of their CDs. And the cheesy lyrics help it (in my oppinion). It's good for a laugh, and it's good to try and figure out what the hell their talking about. Plus narrations and reverberating backup vocals with those lyrics put a strange affect to the music.


----------



## Hodge (Nov 11, 2005)

The backup vocals are a choir... I haven't listened to their newest one, but their first five disc series has been well played. 

The entire credit it "all lyrics, narrations, and _The Dark Secret Saga_ written by Luca Turilli." Turilli is the big man behind Rhapsody and their guitarist.

But yes, good music. As long as you don't listen to the lyrics. Here's a sample: 

"Gargoyles, oh my brother gargoyles / Rise now, rise for his soul!"

Some pretty sweet cover art, too. I've been into Rhapsody and other power metal bands for about three years now and I'm so ashamed...


----------



## Feed The Ravens (Nov 11, 2005)

meh....

The only power metal I can think of that I listen to is Rhapsody, unless Gwar is conidered power metal. BRING BACK THE BOMB! EAT HUMANS!


----------



## Feed The Ravens (Nov 12, 2005)

oh, I found a thing on their website, go to www.mightyrhapsody.com and then go to Dreamworlds


----------



## Hodge (Nov 12, 2005)

You might try Luca Turilli's solo albums if you like Rhapsody. It's very similar, obviously, but it's not quite the same.


----------

